# Newbie from Torrance CA



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheers Everyone,
I'm Cathy, A Halloween Junky!
This is an awesome site. Everyone is sooo creative I love it.
Anyone else in the SoCal area? and how much Candy do you have left over?
This was a very odd Trick or Treat year, but it won't stop me from building bigger and better props for next year.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

It's nice to welcome another southern Californian. 
I'm in San Diego and we only had 1 bag out of 6 left.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! The people in here are very creative and very helpful. Enjoy!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you for the warm welcome. 1 Bag, not bad. I normally go through 16 Costco size
bags each year. 
Take care, Happy building!


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool Welcome Pic!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Cathy.... haha, I had to laugh at the words "Halloween Junky".... so true of many of us - you have joined a great place! Have fun storming the castle!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

*2010*

I corpsed 2 Bucky's this Halloween. They turned out awesome!
















View attachment 1908


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Cathy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome! from temecula


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Great looking haunt. You did a great job corpsing.


----------

